

Don't be proud of an empty vimrc - telemachos
http://vimuniversity.com/posts/dont-be-proud-of-an-empty-vimrc

======
ahy1
While I understand that a highly customized vim could reduce the number of
keystrokes, I think it also makes some tasks more difficult. If using several
different computers you must make sure all your cusomizations are copied to
the relevant vim installations. Otherwise, your optimized solutions might end
up being counterproductive when you use an installation that doesn't have all
your newest customizations. Also not that everything in vimrc should work in
all the operating systems you are using, including Windows.

Another issue to note is that there is a solution to many of these things
hidden somewhere inside vims huge and flexible command set. You just have to
learn it:-) Every time I look in to a vim tutorial, I learn something new that
can save a lot of keystrokes.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
It's a good idea to back up your .vimrc file and .vim folder somewhere; github
is a good place. That makes it trivial to keep updated.

------
applesaucebar
Could anyone get the g:fuzzy_ignore variable to work with FuzzyFinder? Would
love to have that filter working.

